# Cheese and chops - a very cold smoke :)



## smoked alaskan (Jan 10, 2016)

Hey Everyone,

Hope y'all had awesome Christmas and New Years !  My hunny was a great Santa, got me an Amazn pellet smoker which I broke in today with a couple pounds of extra sharp cheddar and a pound of Swiss. 

First attempt at cold smoke and cheese. I know ya can't get above 90* F but had no idea if there was a bottom limit to how cold it could be when you smoke cheese.

When I started it was 16* outside and never got much warmer than that.  Anywho... I decided to give it a go.

Amazn pellet smoker did great. I elevated it off the bottom of my smoker on a smoker rack so it had lots of air flow, lit it off and thats all there was to it.













12508832_499671536907061_5422778762844695593_n.jpg



__ smoked alaskan
__ Jan 10, 2016






I had some chops soaking in Teriyaki Sauce since last night so decided to give them an hour or so of pre smoke before throwing them on the barby













1915316_499670746907140_6810961910472024923_n.jpg



__ smoked alaskan
__ Jan 10, 2016


















12509761_499680510239497_7616033692544429197_n.jpg



__ smoked alaskan
__ Jan 10, 2016






Pullled the cheese after 4 hours of hickory smoke. Everything I read said 2-4 hours and with the temp as cold as it was I thought a little longer would be OK. Hope I was right !













12552851_499686043572277_5815432730984801967_n.jpg



__ smoked alaskan
__ Jan 10, 2016






Now the hard part, waiting a few weeks for it to mesh nicely.  Should be ready just in time for my Hunny's birthday and the King Crab Feast 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Happy Smokin' Everyone !!!


----------



## muralboy (Jan 10, 2016)

Awesome smoke.  Way to do it right. Cheese look perfect. So do the chops. Try a 30-40 min cold smoke on steak before grilling. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## b-one (Jan 10, 2016)

Nice looking smoke!


----------



## ak1 (Jan 10, 2016)

Looks good. Don't worry 4hrs is fine for the cheese. Heck I usually do mine for 12.


----------



## driedstick (Jan 20, 2016)

Yep 4 is fine,, I just did some for 8hrs,,,,,been going for color lately instead of time... Yours looks great 

Nice job 

A full smoker is a happy smoker - stay happy happy happy 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





DS


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 20, 2016)

Looks really great!  just inspired me to smoke some cheese this week.   Also got a good price on rib eyes so I was thinking maybe I will cold smoke a few steaks for a few hours, partially freeze, slice thin and make some smokey cheese steaks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 20, 2016)

Cheese & chops both look awesome!

Great color!!

Al


----------



## disco (Jan 23, 2016)

Great looking smoke on both those.

Points for not wasting smoke!

Disco


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 23, 2016)

Wonderful looking cheese!

Sounds like some great eats on that birthday party. Awesome!


----------

